# How to fin an internship in Australia



## CareerDC (May 30, 2014)

*A step into the unknown, starting a new life experience*

Leaving family and friends to live abroad, and losing your bearings is one of the most frightening things in a students life. It is a mix between being excited and anxious. Will I be able to live alone ? Can I be autonomous ?

"My worst fear was to not be able to integrate, to not have any friends" declares Stephanie, French Au Pair in Sydney, NSW, Australia. Here is the adventure. Building a new life, a new network, meet and share with new persons in a new country; at least this is more of a Social Adventure. "If I feel homesick I am so far from home that I cannot fly back home just for the weekend" says Nicole, 23, Italian living in Australia. Being so far from your own country really teaches you how to be stronger and how to face life on your own ; through this experience we discover another part of us, of our personality.

Valentin, 22, intern in an Australian company says he was afraid to "not be up to his work". Of course, processes are different but working with people from other nationalities is the most enriching thing and it says a lot about the mentality and the culture of the country we live in. We can be surprised, intrigued or amused but in any cases it helps us to grow up. Nicole also told us her fear of working in English. A fear which disappeared really soon as she now feels comfortable enough to work in an English work environment.

A professional experience abroad is a plus. It's the incredible opportunity to travel, to discover many other ways to work, to gain autonomy, independence, to learn a foreign language. But this is not limited to the apprenticeship of a trade. It is an adventure, a risk to take, and a journey that makes you grow up, emerge greater. Being immersed into a different culture teaches us to open our eyes to the world, to others around us. An experience abroad is also meeting people, different personalities, different life stories. But above all, it is mostly memories you will remember for a life time. It is the unique occasion to go out of daily routine, the dare of 'acting ahead', to discover new horizons and live your dreams.

If you want to find your internship in Australia, visit CareerDC Website


----------

